# Como Conectar un amplificador y woofer



## Oscar Zafra Escobar (May 2, 2006)

Hola: Tengo un amplificador Pioneer GM-X862 de 760 de salida conectado a dos woofer de 10 pulgadas y otro amplificador Pioneer GM-X404 que mueve los altavoces y los teeter, instalados todos en mi bolocho (VW escarabajo), suena todo excelente en alta, pero en bajo volumen se filtra un ruido cuando enciendo en auto, (no sucede con el auto apagado), la conexión la hice de acuerdo al manual y conecte correctamente las tierras, me han recomendado cambiar los cables de las bujias por cables de conexión de carbon, ¿Que otra cosa puedo hacer, alguien me puede ayudar?. 
Saben como conectar un woofer de doble bobina para que sea movido bien por un amplificador?
Gracias de antemano.

Oscar


----------



## themango (Jun 4, 2006)

bueno eso es nolmar ya que tendrias que intalar un filtro de sonido. por que el problema biene de la corriente del alternador. en pocas palabras esto es nolmar aveces sueke sere irritante cuando uno acelera el carro acelera tambien el sonido. solo te digo que que no tomes la corriente de la bateria directamente si es asi. y prueves tomarla de otro lado o intalar un filtro de sonido. pero tu problema viene de la corriente y para tu consejo vete a un electricista de sonido. acer que se puede hacer siempre hay truquitos...


----------



## Oscar Zafra Escobar (Jun 4, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Con el filtro de sonido mejoro todo. Bye


----------

